# Beisemeyer fence mod



## Karl (2 Nov 2010)

Hi all

I made a quick mod to the Beisemeyer style fence on my Xcalibur table saw. Really rather simple - take off one side of the fence (ie the non-blade side) and use a couple of longer hex bolts so that they fit through the centre section of the fence.







The fence can then be left at full length






Or simply slacken off the two nuts on the back and the fence can be slid back and tighten the nuts up






I'm going to replace the nuts with some star nobs when I can. 

Hope somebody else finds this useful.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Philly (2 Nov 2010)

Good idea, Karl. Thought about doing this, or even making a half fence that could be slid on for ripping.
I notice that my fence facings have layers of tape added in certain places to make sure it is straight over its length - does your have that?
Cheers
Philly


----------



## WhyDi (4 Nov 2010)

Good morning,

Quite interesting Karl. What the internal shape of the extrusion looks like ? did you machine an aperture along the back face ? the hex bolts lock with a threaded strip or a nut, with or without washer ?
So many questions  

Best Regards


----------

